# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Xin phần mềm diệt vi rút cho nokia E63

## tradaquanmobi

bạn nào có pm diệt vi rút cho nokia e63 cho mình xin vói, hướng dẫn cho mình cách cài đặt luôn nhé.xin cám ơn.

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

t cũng mún xin vì t cũng đang xài cái giôngs cậu ne t_t

----------

